# As security wise Website Panel is safe for Windows VPS?



## Reseller99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dear All,


Website panel is open source panel for Windows Dedicated and VPS server. but as security wise website panels is safe or not. please describe in details. Because we are offered Website panel free for our customer for VPS and Dedicated Server.


Regards
Bhavesh Patel


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Mar 1, 2016)

If I'd go with any control panel for Windows that would likely be Plesk as it's actively developed by a known company. It may also be known by many of your Customers already. cPanel has stopped working on their solution a long time ago.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 1, 2016)

> safe?



One reported vulnerability in 2012.  The vendor patched the vulnerability within 2 weeks of it being reported http://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/12063/Websitepanel.html


No signs of development activity since last June and their website is down which isn't a good sign as far as future development and issuing of patches.



Clouvider-Dom said:


> If I'd go with any control panel for Windows that would likely be Plesk as it's actively developed by a known company. It may also be known by many of your Customers already. cPanel has stopped working on their solution a long time ago.



I wouldn't call Website Panel unknown since Microsoft has actually recommended it in the past as one option for web hosters http://www.iis.net/learn/manage/provisioning-and-managing-iis/websitepanel


----------



## kunnu (Mar 4, 2016)

I am not sure about security but few year ago I was try to use website panel and its take 2 days to setup it properly. Most of addons/module was not working and I was frustrated to find solution on google and try to fix it.


So as per my experience If installer is not good then keep away from it.


----------

